# فيديو : كورس الهندسة القيمية Value Engineering للدكتور خالد العسقلانى



## م هيثم المنسى (15 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كورس الهندسة القيمية Value Engineering للدكتور خالد العسقلانى

المحاضرة الاولى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hhnb4rnahlhhrsh

المحاضرة الثانية 
http://www.mediafire.com/?x9l3b5mvq8u8ufc

المحاضرة الثالثة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?x5yuvsj9o8wxv5x

المحاضرة الرابعة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hn7r8ua1pbjdrrb


نسألكم الدعاء​


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (15 يناير 2012)

بناء على طلب المهندسة مريم ...... تم رفع الفيديوهات 

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (15 يناير 2012)

بورك فيك


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (16 يناير 2012)

Thanks for the efforts


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (16 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً لك و جزاك الله الخير الكثير


----------



## العبقرية (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا جار التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (16 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

رهيب والله رهيب
ولكن لتحسين قيمة الأفلام المعروضة أعتقد أنه يجب وضع الأفلام في فورمات مختلف حتى نتمكن من التحكم أكثر في العرض
وشكرا على أي حال


----------



## sami76 (6 يناير 2014)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esas (6 يناير 2014)

الروابطططططططططططططططططططططططططط لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تعمل


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (25 يناير 2014)

بورك فيك​


----------



## م/اكرم محمود (3 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

